# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر >  نهر الأحزان " نزار قباني "

## صفاء عطاالله

عيناكِ كنهري أحـزانِ

نهري موسيقى.. حملاني

لوراءِ، وراءِ الأزمـانِ

نهرَي موسيقى قد ضاعا

سيّدتي.. ثمَّ أضاعـاني

الدمعُ الأسودُ فوقهما

يتساقطُ أنغامَ بيـانِ

عيناكِ وتبغي وكحولي

والقدحُ العاشرُ أعماني

وأنا في المقعدِ محتـرقٌ

نيراني تأكـلُ نيـراني

أأقول أحبّكِ يا قمري؟

آهٍ لـو كانَ بإمكـاني

فأنا لا أملكُ في الدنيـا

إلا عينيـكِ وأحـزاني

سفني في المرفأ باكيـةٌ

تتمزّقُ فوقَ الخلجـانِ

ومصيري الأصفرُ حطّمني

حطّـمَ في صدري إيماني

أأسافرُ دونكِ ليلكـتي؟

يا ظـلَّ الله بأجفـاني

يا صيفي الأخضرَ ياشمسي

يا أجمـلَ.. أجمـلَ ألواني

هل أرحلُ عنكِ وقصّتنا

أحلى من عودةِ نيسانِ؟

أحلى من زهرةِ غاردينيا

في عُتمةِ شعـرٍ إسبـاني

يا حبّي الأوحدَ.. لا تبكي

فدموعُكِ تحفرُ وجـداني

إني لا أملكُ في الدنيـا

إلا عينيـكِ ..و أحزاني

أأقـولُ أحبكِ يا قمـري؟

آهٍ لـو كـان بإمكـاني

فأنـا إنسـانٌ مفقـودٌ

لا أعرفُ في الأرضِ مكاني

ضيّعـني دربي.. ضيّعَـني

إسمي.. ضيَّعَـني عنـواني

تاريخـي! ما ليَ تاريـخٌ

إنـي نسيـانُ النسيـانِ

إنـي مرسـاةٌ لا ترسـو

جـرحٌ بملامـحِ إنسـانِ

ماذا أعطيـكِ؟ أجيبيـني

قلقـي؟ إلحادي؟ غثيـاني

ماذا أعطيـكِ سـوى قدرٍ

يرقـصُ في كفِّ الشيطانِ

أنا ألـفُ أحبّكِ.. فابتعدي

عنّي.. عن نـاري ودُخاني

فأنا لا أمـلكُ في الدنيـا

إلا عينيـكِ... وأحـزاني

----------


## اسراء الماحى

كلمات فى غاية الروعة دكتورة صفاء


ننتظر المزيد من مشاركاتك الهادفة والمتميزة  :T W (23):

----------


## نور عبدالرحمن

ربي يبارك فيكم 
روووعة

----------

